# Davenport IA. motorcycle swap Sep.2-4



## all riders (Aug 7, 2021)

I'll try asking this question here since my post in the General conversation was serenaded by crickets---Who, among fellow CABERS, is planning on going to Iowa? I plan on going and will be looking to finally acquire a motorcycle that's been on the must have list for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Schwinng! (Aug 7, 2021)

The only year I missed since 1979, was last year. They didn't have it because of Covid.  I was bummed, but needed the rest. It's not too hard to miss, 
when you live in Davenport.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 18, 2021)

Just made my hotel reservations tonite. A few Cabers are attending that I know of.
 Bringing a honda st90 to get around the grounds.


----------



## sworley (Aug 19, 2021)

I was planning/hoping to go this year as it's on my way home from the Farm Progress Show in Decatur, which I typically work. But this year has me on other projects and I am not going. I went for the first time in 2019 and it was a blast. Insanely cool stuff there!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 23, 2021)

Davenport is one of my favorite meets, VA to IA is always a killer drive but I'm tempted to try and convince my wife to let me break away.


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ll be there with a trailer of stuff to sell


----------



## Schwinng! (Aug 23, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Just made my hotel reservations tonite. A few Cabers are attending that I know of.
> Bringing a honda st90 to get around the grounds.



What color is your ST 90. I'll be looking for you. I'm going to try to come up the hill from my place on my '78 Yellow DT400 Yamaha !


----------

